# Better Call Saul discussion thread



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been watching the spin-off prequel to Breaking Bad called Better Call Saul and three episodes in I am hooked! I was a big fan of Breaking Bad so I might be a little biased but I am really enjoying this. It really is the same quality writing as Breaking Bad just following a different character.

Anyone else watching it? I would love to hear different opinions on it.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

The show has a lot of potential. Even if the story was completely separate from Breaking Bad, given the directors and crew that are involved this show would still most likely be very good. The cold open in the first episode was terrific and and a really cool nod to any BB fans will get immediately. I wonder if it will ever go back to that, maybe in a later season. Really looking forward to this show. :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was really hoping to watch this show but unfortunately Google Fiber doesn't carry AMC. Anyone know of a alternative method of watching?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm liking the show so far! :T


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

JBrax said:


> I was really hoping to watch this show but unfortunately Google Fiber doesn't carry AMC. Anyone know of a alternative method of watching?


Check out the AMC website, you can stream them for free without a login for the next 19-27 days depending on the episode. Other than that you might be looking at some kind of download...

http://www.amctv.com/full-episodes/better-call-saul/4040199898001/uno


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Axiomite said:


> The show has a lot of potential. Even if the story was completely separate from Breaking Bad, given the directors and crew that are involved this show would still most likely be very good. The cold open in the first episode was terrific and and a really cool nod to any BB fans will get immediately. I wonder if it will ever go back to that, maybe in a later season. Really looking forward to this show. :bigsmile:


Loved the cold open and I love that they give the audience enough credit to figure things out on their own without having the typical TV exposition where someone just explains everything to another character. I am really looking forward to watching Jimmy McGill become Saul Goodman!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

typ44q said:


> Check out the AMC website, you can stream them for free without a login for the next 19-27 days depending on the episode. Other than that you might be looking at some kind of download... http://www.amctv.com/full-episodes/better-call-saul/4040199898001/uno


 Thanks for the info! I'll check it out.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I've seen 3 episodes and I like it despite it being mostly slow so far, which is kinda nice it gives it a different vibe then most other shows. That cold open was genius too, makes it feel like the show is him reminiscing (well more of a sad or morose kind). I kinda feel like they're punks for ending the episodes right when it really starts to click hehe.



Spoilers for episode 3, you've been warned...



*Spoiler* 



His idea about the family is what I thought first too.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

What looks like they're maybe working towards in this show that many BB fans wanted more of was back story on Mike. We might actually get to see cold opens with Mike in his police department days in Philadelphia. That's going to be really interesting.


----------

